# Just cleaned up my display case, and added LIGHTING!



## electromage (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/electromage/7911281632/in/photostream/lightbox/

I just finished moving this from my office to my condo, and cleaned it, so I may as well show it off!

The case is an Ikea Detolf, and the light in the top is a Malkoff M60LF in a SolarForce crenelated head wired to a 5V wall wart :-D


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 2, 2012)

If I understand correctly, the light that is illuminating the case is a Malkoff M60LF, but what is the behemoth on top of the case? It looks like something that could put out 3000 lumens, or perhaps even start a bushfire!


----------



## electromage (Sep 2, 2012)

It puts out close to 5000 lumens. It was a clearance item on the shelf at O'reilly auto parts, marked down to $30. I saw the HID bulb and knew I'd leave with it, but I asked the guy at the counter if he minded if I tested it. He said it was fine, so I switched it on and nothing happened. He offered to sell it to me for $16 since it wasn't in "working condition". I happily accepted. I discovered it was just the battery, so I swapped in one I had laying around and it fired right up. I then upgraded the bulb and ballast to a 55W 4500k setup.


----------



## benm11 (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw this case at Ike's and thought it would make a great display case for lights! As you have proven, it does indeed!


----------

